

Twitter suspends the most popular Anonymous account with almost 800k followers - abdophoto
http://thenextweb.com/twitter/2012/12/19/twitter-suspends-youranonnews-the-most-popular-anonymous-account-with-almost-800k-followers/

======
sp332
(At least) one of the WBC member's twitter accounts was hacked. If Twitter
determined that the new, illegitimate user has the same IP as the hacker, they
might have disabled the account as punishment for ToS violation.

------
kesernio
Isn't Twitter supposed to support free speech?

------
alayak123
wow. that's crazy! I wonder what Anonymous' reaction is going to be

------
mtgx
Any Westboro baptists in the Government?

